# New Arrival!! 12X36 Lathe W/Microkinetics CNC!



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 29, 2014)

Picked this up over the weekend.. Finishing someones project! Price was right so I loaded it up! I now need to find the manual for the Microkinetics Drive Rack model # 3400-304 if anyone has one I need a copy so I can hook it up when done cleaning and installing the CNC stuff.  







Drive Rack:


----------



## kvom (Sep 30, 2014)

MicroKinetics is still in business.  Contact them.


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 30, 2014)

kvom... Already Tried Microkinetics their reply is in the quotes. 



> Hello Steven,
> 
> I don't see a manual even for the current model.
> 
> ...


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Oct 2, 2014)

I got all the wiring info... will be making the Cable and hope to get first movements end of next week.. 

I want to build a Scaled Down Continental O-200 Horizontally Opposed Engine with my Machines.


----------

